# Créer un maccro pour que la souris bouge seule .



## thibault.C (29 Janvier 2011)

Tout est dans le titre j'aimerai savoir crée une maccro permettant a la souris de bouger seule . 
J'ai tapé maccro dans la barre de recherche et sa m'a rien donné de bon. Si vous pouviez me repondre ou m'indiquez un site approprié sa serait sympa .


Merci


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Tu voudrais qu'elle fasse quoi exactement ta souris? 

Parce que Automator te permet quelque chose dans le genre... T'enregistre tout c'que tu fais avec ta souris et en relançant le script enregistré, celui ci reproduira les mêmes mouvements....


----------



## thibault.C (29 Janvier 2011)

je voudrais juste crée une maccro pour jouer a millionaire city (no comment ...) .


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2011)

Ok.... mais ça me dit toujours pas ce que tu veux que la souris fasse!

Est-ce pour empêcher l'écran de veille de se mettre en route?
Est-ce pour reproduire une série d'action répétitive?


Dans le deuxième cas, essaie ce que je te disais... Ouvre Automator, crées un nouveau Processus et clique sur le bouton "Enregistrer" en haut à droite de la fenêtre Automator. À partir de là, Automator va enregistrer chaque déplacement, chaque clic. (et tout le reste d'ailleurs ; frappe au clavier, etc etc...) Quand c'est terminé, tu stoppes l'enregistrement (&#8984;.) et ton processus est prêt. Il suffit de le lancer pour que l'action s'enclanche. Problème, il faut absolument que les boutons soient précisément à l'endroit où ils étaient pendant l'enregistrement, ce qui t'interdit de déplacer la fenêtre de ton application si tu ne veux pas qu'automator clique à côté....


----------



## thibault.C (29 Janvier 2011)

En fait j'aimerai que la souris clique sur les maison pour recuperer l'argent , renouveler les contrats et etc . je me suis renseigner justement sur ce logiciel (automator )cependant il n'est pas gratuit . Télecharger la demo j'aimerai bien mais a chaque fois que je veux l'utiliser il faut que je rentre un code ... Ou le trouver ? comment faire marcher ce logiciel correctement? 
Tel sont les questions que je me pose


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2011)

Tu postes dans 'La Cave du Mac' (réservé plutôt aux Hackintosh) mais ton profil indique que tu possèdes un iMac avec 10.6.X....

Est-ce faux?


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (29 Janvier 2011)

automator est effectivement payant, 29, le prix du DVD d'installation de Mac OS X.6...


----------



## thibault.C (29 Janvier 2011)

euh oui je possede un imac , sa me donne pas le droit de poster ici ?


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2011)

thibault.C a dit:


> euh oui je possede un imac , sa me donne pas le droit de poster ici ?



Bah la rubrique "Developpement sur Mac" aurait été plus approprié, mais bon, passons.... Un modo déplacera peut-être....

Nan j'posais la question parce que sur n'importe quel iMac avec Snow Léopard (et même depuis Tiger), Automator devrait y être d'office! (c'qui aurait été moins sûr si tu étais sur Hackintosh, d'où ma question.... )

Sous Snow, il est tout simplement dans le dossier "Application". Si il n'y est pas, tu devrais pouvoir le récupérer depuis les DVD d'installation, via l'application "Pacifist".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2011)

thibault.C a dit:


> euh oui je possede un imac , sa me donne pas le droit de poster ici ?



Bonjour, thibault.C.


http://www.osxfacile.com/automator.html


----------



## thibault.C (29 Janvier 2011)

genial!!!!!en effet il y est ! . merci mec me reste plus qu'a trouvé un tuto pour l'utiliser .


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2011)

thibault.C a dit:


> genial!!!!!en effet il y est ! . merci mec me reste plus qu'a trouvé un tuto pour l'utiliser .



Moi c'que j'ferai :


Je mettrais l'application sur laquelle tu veux réaliser tes mouvements (truc millionaire là) en plein écran.
Je créerai un processus automator
Lancerai l'enregistrement
Ferai de suite un "ctrl+espace" puis je taperai les premières lettres de l'app en question puis cliquerai sur "entrée".*
Je réaliserai les mouvements et clics voulus
Taperai le raccourci "&#8984;." pour terminer l'enregistrement.

Ensuite t'enregistres le processus que tu pourras lancer quand tu voudras. (tu peux même ensuite faire en sorte, toujours grace à Automator, demander à ce qu'il se lance à intervales réguliers)


_*ceci a pour but de ramener l'application via Spotlight au 1er plan avant la suite du processus. Un clic dans le dock sur l'application n'aurait pas été aussi efficace puisque le moindre élément nouveau dans le dock (app supplémentaire, document réduit dans le dock...) changerait l'emplacement de l'icône de cette app dans le dock.... et donc un clic sur celle ci devient aléatoire..._



Enfin bref... fais des essais.... Ptêt bin même que ça ne te satisfera pas.... Mais c'est une idée quoi! :rateau:


----------



## thibault.C (29 Janvier 2011)

chaud un peu l'utilisation... j'essaye de chercher un tuto complet .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------

dsl double post mais millionaire city est sur internet (jeu facebook ) . Cela change t il quelque chose ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2011)

thibault.C a dit:


> J'ai tapé maccro dans la barre de recherche et sa m'a rien donné de bon.



Et _macro_ avec un seul 'c' ?


----------



## Luxless (1 Mars 2011)

Essaye avec "thon" ça devrait marcher...


----------

